# Natl Am running order



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

go to: 

http://www.working-retriever.com/07narc/summary.htm

Now the handlers will start getting nervous. :wink:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I just have to say.. :roll: Best of Luck to All !!!  ...and, especially, to the Golden Retrievers and their handlers...


4 TRIFECTA’S BET ON ME, Gold.F. L Kane & G Mondrosch Lisa Kane 

5 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC TNT’S STANLEY STEAMER, MH, Gold.M. Janice & John Gunn John Gunn 
(  my heart is with this "boy"..Go "Stanley" ! :twisted: ) 

82 FC-AFC EMBERAIN BEAU GESTE, Gold.M. J Rasmuson & R Wallace Judy Rasmuson 

102 FC-AFC LACROSSE MAX Q JAKE, JH, Gold.M. J Gassner & A Whiteley Andy Whiteley 
(GO "Jake" and Andy !!!  )

Best to All..

Judy


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Luck to ALL and it is an awesome acomplishment to be there.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Go Goldens!!!  I love Stanley, Beau's a big brother of Amy, and Jake is a "G.Grandson". But just in case, I have a couple of other favorites, too. Julia and Yakkity are neat, neat girls. Guess I'm an equal retriever kind of gal. 
Suzanne B


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Two days before it starts.
I would imagine the the "pucker" level is starting to increase. :lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

1 day till game day. Pucker level is higher now.

What kind of training day will handlers want to see today from their dogs?

What kind of training day will handlers set up? I would think all confidence marks and blinds, and only light nicks for mistakes.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

THE STARTING NUMBER IS #1...CAN YOU BELIEVE THEY PICKED NUMBER 1....GOOD LUCK TO LINDA HARGER.....LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!
________
Srd-1


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Game day! Here we go!! Best of luck to all!!!

Pucker factor is very high now. But it will get higher and tighter when you are ask to step to the line. :lol:


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone have a report on the 1st series?!?

M


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

The only information I have is that the first shuttle left the headquarters at 5:30 for the 20 minute ride to the grounds. I don't know the reason for the shuttle??? Test dog will be at 7:00 there time.......I know at least one very nervous handler and his wife.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

birdthrower51 said:


> The only information I have is that the first shuttle left the headquarters at 5:30 for the 20 minute ride to the grounds. I don't know the reason for the shuttle??? Test dog will be at 7:00 there time.......I know at least one very nervous handler and his wife.


all national events caravan (i assume that's what your term shuttle is addressing)... normally #1 so that nobody has an edge by arriving early... #2 so that the setup can be done in peace... #3 so that it's easier to direct and organize traffic, gallery, etc.... #4 so nobody gets lost... so on and so forth. I don't know about the national open and am, but normally at the master national, the first "x" dogs are at the front of the caravan so they're most accessible to the line and can get prepared.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have been told that the set up is a somewhat tight double with 2 hen mallards.

That is all I know.

GOOD LUCK to all entries!!!!


----------



## jill (Nov 15, 2005)

I was told there was a string of around ten dogs that ran and didn't do that good of a job because the wind had changed directions. I also was told they are going to try to start on the second series today. Seems kindof foolish to split the second series.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Scratches:
32, 40, 49, 104, 107

Katie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

WRC says 9 handles.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Yep I think in the first 59 dogs I think....

Katie


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just back to the motel--All dogs called back from the 1st. They are starting a double blind, to finish tomorrow. We are one of the thankful ones that handled in the first, so we are limping but not down! It is so beautiful here, but the terrain, sand burrs and sage brush are hard on the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

birdthrower51 said:


> Just back to the motel--All dogs called back from the 1st. They are starting a double blind, to finish tomorrow. We are one of the thankful ones that handled in the first, so we are limping but not down! It is so beautiful here, but the terrain, sand burrs and sage brush are hard on the dogs.


great news. Thanks! Great that everyone at least gets to the 2nd series...

-K


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

birdthrower51 said:


> Just back to the motel--All dogs called back from the 1st. They are starting a double blind, to finish tomorrow. We are one of the thankful ones that handled in the first, so we are limping but not down! It is so beautiful here, but the terrain, sand burrs and sage brush are hard on the dogs.


Thanks for the update and good luck tomorrow!

Do you happen to have the numbers of the dogs that were handled?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry, did not watch many others, had to mend some broken hearts :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

birdthrower51 said:


> Sorry, did not watch many others, had to mend some broken hearts :lol:


Understood.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow! I herd it was very hot and a very long walk!!! 

Katie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Sorry, did not watch many others, had to mend some broken hearts :lol:


Many years to come. You've got a young one. Tell Dave to point em' straight and hang in there.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anybody have any updates for today? Seems like they are slow in the postings on the regular sites.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

12 dogs were lost on the second/third series blinds.
Posted on www.akc.org


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

12 dogs were lost on the second/third series blinds.
Posted on www.akc.org


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is the direct link...

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/index.cfm


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

79 dogs are back after the 4th.
See call backs on WRC. 5th is a 305 yard land blind thru tall sage brush.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

AKC site is SLOW posting today!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

5th is up..


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The 6th, looks like it will take a toll in dogs.  
See WRC site, description of test.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CALLBACKS GOING TO THE 7TH POSTED ON AKC
http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/callbacks.cfm
________
Hotbox Vaporizer


----------

